# Greetings!



## Mr_Twister (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi guys, have just picked up a TTS in Ibis White this morning and am looking forward to playing with it, once the snow has gone! This site looks excellent, think I'll be spending a lot of time here 

Iain


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum Ibis White looks great saw one in Dundee Audi forecourt stood out from the other Audi's


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome now you have your TT you willbe wanting to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome  Suprised you had time to come on the Forum, if you have a new toy today!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mr_Twister (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this seems like a really friendly forum! Only reason I have time is because of the bloody snow - not really wanting to see what it can do in these conditions... Hurry up sun!


----------

